# What KIND/METHOD of printing is this?



## jet989 (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm in the process of starting my own t-shirt line and I'm curious what kind of printing method is used on shirts like these:

Over fit crew neck marilyn monroe icon t shirt | dolce&gabbana online store

I imagine this is sublimation printing, but isn't that only for Polyester? 

I'm looking to do high-quality, photo-realistic sublimated prints on luxury cotton. What's the best method for this?

Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

looks like transfer. Did that say $395. I need to charge more.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Oh yeah, screen printing for cotton going over the  edge.


----------



## n2mouse (Nov 1, 2012)

Out of curiosity, could Marilyn Monroe images be copyrighted???


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

The fabric was probably printed before it was cut and sewn.....Could be screen printing or on a rotary press.....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iVicNDx-00#t=60


----------



## CeltiaClothing (Jun 11, 2015)

It looks to me like Forever Five Star Laser transfer paper.
I use this paper for printing onto Jute bags & more open weave i.e. Linen-type garments.
As the shirt linked is 60/40 cotton/linen it should work a treat.


----------



## fxmaster (Jun 20, 2005)

I would be embarrassed to wear that. A lot of suckers out there.


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

$395 for that? Sheesh, you can't buy fashion-sense.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

maybe it was pesos


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I like that they are sold out. Did they make 1?


----------



## jet989 (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi all, thanks for taking the time to reply. A lot of varied responses! I'm looking for someone to hire to print similar designs, but so far the actual process seems to be elusive, which makes finding someone to hire even more difficult.

Is there an expert on the "over the edge" print on cotton? The print before sewing method royster mentioned is interesting. Any other thoughts?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

jet989 said:


> Hi all, thanks for taking the time to reply. A lot of varied responses! I'm looking for someone to hire to print similar designs, but so far the actual process seems to be elusive, which makes finding someone to hire even more difficult.
> 
> Is there an expert on the "over the edge" print on cotton? The print before sewing method royster mentioned is interesting. Any other thoughts?


Do not overthink this.....A printer who does good printing with water based inks will work...If your design is "over the top" the rest hardly matters IMO...


----------



## AlexTwain (Jun 1, 2015)

royster13 said:


> Do not overthink this.....A printer who does good printing with water based inks will work...If your design is "over the top" the rest hardly matters IMO...


With the amount of money Dolce & Gabbana has, you can employ the best printing techniques available on the market. Hence the price tag. Most probably they use pre-printed fabrics and then create the garment. It's another level, when we're talking 50000 pieces, so I'd say that 395 tag could cost them around 5 bucks per piece. Here's the breakdown:

You pay

350 for the name
40 for the shirt
5 for the design


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

AlexTwain said:


> With the amount of money Dolce & Gabbana has, you can employ the best printing techniques available on the market. Hence the price tag. Most probably they use pre-printed fabrics and then create the garment. It's another level, when we're talking 50000 pieces, so I'd say that 395 tag could cost them around 5 bucks per piece. Here's the breakdown:
> 
> You pay
> 
> ...


IMO the bigger the brand the greater the chance they use the cheapest method they can get away with...


----------



## AlexTwain (Jun 1, 2015)

royster13 said:


> IMO the bigger the brand the greater the chance they use the cheapest method they can get away with...


To some extent, yes. But most of their customers are wealthy people, who can tell the difference between purest, lightest cotton with no hand print and the car washing broom, so you still have to maintain the quality. Having said that, you are still very right, some of the garments I got my hands on were of the extremely poor quality, yet they get away with it somehow..


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

AlexTwain said:


> To some extent, yes. But most of their customers are wealthy people, who can tell the difference between purest, lightest cotton with no hand print and the car washing broom, so you still have to maintain the quality. Having said that, you are still very right, some of the garments I got my hands on were of the extremely poor quality, yet they get away with it somehow..


The question was about the type of printing....That said I picked up some "organic" shirts at Walmart for C$6.00 and they were the nicest shirts I had seen in a long time....So cost does not always matter...


----------



## AlexTwain (Jun 1, 2015)

royster13 said:


> The question was about the type of printing....That said I picked up some "organic" shirts at Walmart for C$6.00 and they were the nicest shirts I had seen in a long time....So cost does not always matter...


Yup, we've gotten slightly off-topic with this one, we don't have Walmart where I live, but at shop at ASOS, 6 pounds for a tee, works like a charm to me.


----------

